

One Year In Hell... Surviving a Full Collapse in Bosnia - thematt
http://silverdoctors.com/one-year-in-hellsurviving-a-full-shtf-collapse-in-bosnia/

======
to3m
I am not sure what WTSHTF types would be doing reading Hacker News.

